# MAC Pro blushes



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are the MAC Pro Blushes I just ordered for those who'd requested seeing swatches. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/DSC01330.jpg

In the single pan is Dirty Plum. 

In the Palette, Top Row: Salsarose, Full Fuchsia, Rhubarb 
Bottom Row: Apple Red, Azalea, Devil 

I am pretty impressed with the way the pictures came out.  I should say that Full Fuchsia and Azalea are similar, except that Azalea is more bright, more pink, and almost neon.  It's gorgeous though, but Full Fuchsia is def. more wearable.  Also the picture doesn't do Rhubarb justice.


----------



## macsuperstarr (Jul 14, 2009)

hello i just wanted to say you are awesome i have been looking like crazy for pics of these blushes...you wouldnt happen to have swatches of the blushes all together would you that would be amazing i cant seem to figure out which one or ones i need..thank you so much!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 14, 2009)

MM.. those are all pretty cool colours.. so jealous!
I love dirty plum!


----------

